# Striper Casserole



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Striper filets(enough to cover the bottom of a flat 2 qt casserole dish)
flour
1 10 oz can of cream of mushroom soup
1 10 oz can of crem of shrimp soup
2 lbs fresh shrimp peeled and deveined, corselt chopped
fresh mushrooms chopped
1/2 cup of milk
juice of one lemon
1 bell pepper minced(yellow, orange, red, green)
1/4 cup celery, minced 
2 tblsp green onions, minced (use tops & bottoms)
1 tblsp parsley, minced
salt and red pepper to taste
worcestershire sauce to taste

Soak filets in milk for 2-3 hours. shake off excess milk and season fish. Dip filets in flour to lightly coat. Melt butter in skillet over medium heat and lightly brown the fish. As they are finished fying, transfer the fish to a lightly greased pyrex casserole dish. Add the bell pepper, celery, and green onions to the skillet and saute in the remaining butter until just tender. In a bowl combine the soups, milk, lemon juice and worecestershire sauce. Stir in the shrimp. mushrooms and parsley and season to taste. Pour the soup mixture over the fish and bake at 350 degs for 30-40 mins, depending on the thickness of the filets. The filets will flake easily with a fork when done.


----------

